# someone please make me a good signature



## rcpilotjr (Feb 24, 2008)

Help! someone make a sig out of this!




make it larger and do something cool!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2008)

Hum...It is a bit too small I'm afraid.Can I find another pic and use this?


----------



## Njaco (Feb 25, 2008)

Did a couple quick ones...can't seem to get the size right.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Feb 26, 2008)

nice work man are the top 2 models or not I'm sure they are i just can't tell


----------



## DBII (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice Siggy Sooter, the horse is a nice touch.

dbII


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2008)

The top 2 are actually paintings. I can't seem to get a good size on these. Still trying.

The pic rc wanted is Anderson's Old Crow, thats why I tried to find a decent pic of that 'Stang.

Ok, heres a couple more. Lets see how these stack up.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Good work nj


----------



## Njaco (Feb 26, 2008)

yeah, forgot to put bud anderson's website on the last few.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2008)

Cool Njaco.I think Rcpilotjr will enjoy of them and choose one of them.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2008)

Here are mine....I hope Rcpilotjr will be able to choose one of them.Certainly these need to be resized.


----------



## DBII (Feb 27, 2008)

Wurger, you are an artist. Nice work.

dbII


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2008)

THX friend.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 27, 2008)

I wish I had Photoshop.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 27, 2008)

All are good, but I gotta say I like the one Njaco did with the maintenance crew walking towards the plane the best. Wurger, I wish I could figure out how to do that. I'm not smart enough with Photoshop.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2008)

Undoubtedly The Njaco's siggy is cool,I like this one very much as well.

The best way to figure out how to do it is a training with graphic application.Of course an idea for a pic is also needed and some components as well.For instance when I was making a siggy for V2 I tried some different ideas for this.These taking off on rackets letters "V2" were my first idea,but the rest of composition didn't want to be coherent.I was intended to give this projest up but V2 found a pic which was exactly I would be looking for.
Now, the same is with Midrow's one I have an idea but I'm not able to find proper elements.

What is more there are some tutorials for Photoshop in Internet.It is easy to find these and go through them reading.


BTW THX mates.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 27, 2008)

Wurger, you are quite an artist with PS. Great stuff!


----------



## ccheese (Feb 27, 2008)

Nice, Wojtec..... your usual good work....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks friends.


----------



## A4K (Feb 28, 2008)

Beautiful work, Wojtec and Njaco! You guys are really talented!

I especially like Njaco's one of the armourers heading towards the Mustang - maybe it's me being a landscape artist, but I love the details and atmosphere it portrays.
Second place would have to be Wojtec's, with Njaco's Old Crow coming a close third


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2008)

THX.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 28, 2008)

THX. Just want to make sure that those pics are from Bud Anderson's website. Its listed on the pic.


----------

